# Can't boot from OSX disc



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

I have just gotten a G3 with OS9.2 on it - OS9 is no good; it prompts me for a password; so I'm trying to boot from the OS10.3.9 install discs that came with my ibook but it doesn't seem to be working.

I know the drive works, as I took it out of a PC where it was functioning fine - I've tried powering up while holding "C" and I've also tried it holding "cmd, option, shift, delete" (which seems to do more than "C" does) but nothing either.

What am I overlooking? Do I have to install an earlier version of 10 before going straight to 10.3.9 ?

Thanks!
brando


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no you can install 10.3.9 straight off, but the problem is that the cds you're using are for the ibook, not the desktop. there are different os x installs, and the one that came with your ibook installs only os x for ibooks. you need a retail os x install cd to work on your g3.


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

ahhh...thank you so much! You just saved me a lot of unnecessary aggravation! I'm trying to fix a mac by treating it like a PC :4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

thats ok, sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. thats just one of the things those of us w/both platforms learn to deal with over time. i went the other way, so i'm sure you can figure what it was like for me, very aggravating.:laugh:

try here to get os x.


----------

